# Dislocated hip



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I tried searching to see if anyone already asked this, but I really didn't get an answer. I used to be pretty active on here a while ago so some may remember me. Beaver, my 1 1/2 year old black cat, escaped the house on Saturday. We are assuming he was hit by a car when we found him 2 days later. x-rays showed a dislocated hip and after two vet opinions, we went against both suggestions, which were the same. A false joint surgery where they remove the ball head of the upper leg that connects to the hip. I researched a little on the net and found only suggestions of under anesthetsia popping it back in and having them wear a sling and resting for about a month in a cage. I insisted on this. We now have him home, hip not dislocated as of this afternoon still(two days now). My vet says she's never successfully done this(neither have any of the other vets at the pratice and Beaver seems to be some sort of celebrity there) but would try. Does anyone have any experience in this situation? We had him on pain killers for the first little while and have now taken him off( so he doesn't missuse his leg thinking it doesn't hurt), just a light sedative to keep him calm in the cage. I am so glad he is already aclimated to his cage before the incedent. He seems still usually. I can't get him out or he wants down to wander. But he likes for me to lay next to the cage with it open petting him. He's not really happy I guess. Is it better to hope for the non surgical option? The vet was extremely extatic when we went in again today and it was still in place. He doesn't mess with his sling or anything. I have a bed, litter box, food water and a catnip plant in there for him. Is there some sign that I should watch for to see if it pops out again? The vet showed me how to kind of check, but I don't think I know what I'm doing. I feel so bad for him. And this couldn't have come at a worse time with Christmas shopping and all. We cut out a lot from our list and will have a very small x-mas this year. His vet bills are upward of $1000 now. Please keep him in your prayers and any input is so much appreciated. Did I do the right thing?

PS- We also adopted another cat while at the vet's office lol. She's a marbled long hair tabby with white markings. Just way too cute and about 7 months old.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, a good question for you too. The vet isn't even sure how long to keep with the cage rest and the sling either. Any ideahs? She thought maybe 2 weeks but that seems a little short to me...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know that horses with leg injuries are sometimes confined to stall rest for months at a time. I think I'd keep him contained for at least 4 weeks, possibly 6 if he is tolerating it well. He should also probably have some exercise, supervised and highly controlled. No running, pouncing or jumping, but I think walking would be beneficial to help strengthen his muscles and tendons.

The thing is, you really want his muscles and tendons to contract back to having the hip in its _correct_ place. Any stretching of those muscles/tendons and he could easily displace it again.

I would also think that if his hip came out of his socket, you'd know immediately. It would hurt, he'd definitely limp and you'd be able to see the deformity of the hip being out. It wouldn't be symetrical with the other side.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

The problem is that he's in the sling with his foot up by his body. I tried to get him out last night but all he wanted was to play so I had to put him back. I'm assuming the hyper activity is worse than the need for exersize right now. They did take an x-ray right after they put his leg back and she said it looked perfect. He doesn't seem to be in any pain and he'soff his pain meds. THough I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference between his wails to get out and pain cries right now. Maybe pain cries would be more constant? I felt him over and he still feels symetrical, so we'll see. He has an appointment tomorrow to check and see. Thanks for the input.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know much about the dislocated hip... but we had a cat come in just the past couple of weeks with a fractured pelvis.

She's been keeping her in a large dog crate and it's definately helped to keep her calm and not reinjure herself. First, the estimate was 4 weeks. Then 4-6. Now we're telling her up to 8-12 weeks. 

You said you found most of the information about resetting the hip and keeping it in a sling online. Was it from other vet's websites? If so, maybe you could try to call and ask them for some advice. I know typically, they don't give adivce over the phone on animal's they've never seen... but if they won't talk to you, maybe they'll talk to your vet and offer some common do's and don'ts in this situation?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't have any advice but just wanted to say hi and welcome back! It's nice to see you again 

Sorry to hear about Beaver's accident and congrats on the new kitty!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome back! Sorry it's for this.
I haven't come across a dislocated cat's leg but I've heard of it with dogs. From what I've seen they bounce back pretty quickly depending on how much damage was done (ligaments and such).
I would think, though, that at a certain point, it would be important to let him use the leg a little (with suppoert) so it doesn't atrophy and he can slowly build back muscle. Of course, that's coming from someone without a clue, just a gut feeling. I would be a little concerned that they've never done this before. Isn't there an orthopedic surgeon you can consult with? Or a nearby teaching hospital? I would try to get an expert opinion, if you can.
But, for whatever it's worth, I would have done the same thing.  
Hope he's better soon.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Yah, thanks, I did see that site. It says 3-4 weeks before they can go back outside lol. Why in the world would you want them backout if something like that happened, especially as soon as 3 weeks later. Ugh. Anyway. He has another apointment today at 4:45 pm, I will let you know what they say. I'm still praying his hip is in, to me it looks funny, but we'll see. Pray for the best. Thanks for all the input, it's reassuring someone cares out there.

PS- this is my second opinion so far. Both vets wanted surgery. Both are Animal Hospitals and come very well recommended. The vet we're working with right now even consulted with the other 4 vets in the office. So, against everyone's better judgment lol... here we are.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

OKay, we're back! Good and bad news. The hip is still in...yay. But... his foot was all swollen, which I knew beore we went in. So, he has the harness off over night and goes back in tomorrow to get it back on after it's better. So, all in all a good review. I'm very happy but now Beaver thinks he's all better and is protesting his cage something terrible lol. The sedatives don't seem to be working!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Good news that it's stayed in place. Hope the fots O.K. Did they mention maybe the sling should come off periodically? Sounds like he lost circulation which isn't too good.
If he's not respondinf to the sedative I would let the vet know. I've known some cats that don't do well on them and have actually gotten really hyper on them. They may want to try a different kind. Also, have you tried Bachflower Rescue Remedy? Some find it quite effective.
Hope he continues to improve!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Just wanted to update. He's still doing wonderfully. He now gets to come out of the cage supervised. I let him walk around for about five minutes or so until I notice a very slight limp, meaning it begins to get a little sore. He only lasts about that long. First place he goes to is the back door lol. That is after he wants to be petted for a while. He can open doors, but only the easy ones in the house. It's pretty funny to watch him try and turn the nob. I'll have to get a picture of it. He also has his brace off. He took it off a day before it was supposed to come off, but I figured it wasn't an imergancy. It was middle of the night so I gave up. He just keeps getting more and more unhappy but that could be because I've been saving his meds for times he seems most stressed. He's got about a full week left of those. Thanks for all your support. I will keep updating as time passes but he should be fully recovered in the next week and a half! Yay!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I love a happy story. Glad to hear that he is progressing so well!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That's great news!  I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. Hopfully this will also help others in the same position too. It goes to show too that vets don't always know everything lol. I can't be too enthusiastic yet I guess, we still have a week and a half till he's fully recovered but we're way past the expectations of like 6 vets. Do your research and know what you want. That's all I an say. All treatment from meds to NOT doing the surgery and the cage rest were from my own investigations, just had to ask for everything myself. He's out fo on supervision right now as I type. Thanks also for all the support. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> Do your research and know what you want. That's all I an say.


Amen to that! :wink:


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

I realize I am a little late here.... just going back over alot of unread threads.....

My Oran has had the femural head removed from both of his back legs. Both surgeries were performed by a vet specializing in orthopedic surgeries. 

We're still not sure why it happened, but basically the growth plate on Oran's back legs did not harden like it should have after he finished growing, and the bone started to deteriorate to the point of breaking the femur. 

Basically, a false join forms after a few months, and to this day, you can hardly tell Oran had any problems. Our vet told us this type of surgery is performed on cats and dogs after car accidents and the femur cannot be set back into the hip. 

The day after the surgeries, Oran was up and walking around and using the litterbox as normal. He only had stitches that were removed after 10 days or so.


----------

